# Printer Toners



## MOOXE (28 Sep 2010)

Any Signallers in Petawawa want this?

Since the army keeps on changing printer brands, over the past while I have stockpiled all my useless toner and ink. A half tri-wall filled up and piled about two feet over the top. Its taking all my brainpower to stop me from Ebaying it all and making $7000.  Call me x6927.


----------



## MOOXE (28 Sep 2010)

BTW, I'm not parting out this baby, unless you want to come by personally and rifle through it all. other than that, its all or nothing. No questions asked.


----------

